# Mapping Resources > Mapping Elements >  Redthorn Tavern and everything that goes in it.

## Bogie

I just started a project to make an entire tavern worth of objects / elements.  Most of the items will be presets where everything is already there.  For example a table with chairs and mugs and other items already on the table.  Makes it much quicker to throw together your own tavern.  Now I know some people don't want that level of detail in their maps because the objects are now fixed in place so I am also going to eventually post all the elements individually and you can customize to your hearts content.

So to get started, here is just the Bar, the Bar and stools and the Bar Preset and ready to go.

Let me know what you think.





SEE POST 23 IN THIS THREAD FOR THE LINKS TO ALL THE ART AND MAPS

----------


## Bogie

Here is a second bar in various stages and a preset table.

----------


## Bogie

And a round table to go with it:

----------


## Bogie

A firepit for the corner of the bar

----------


## Bogie

Some go to drink, some go to gamble, a few even go to have dinner.

----------


## Bogie

Instead of a covered firepit / fireplace  in the corner, how about an open firepit in the middle of the Tavern.  Very Barbarian Meade Hall style.

----------


## Bogie

And another table for the bar.

----------


## Mateus090985

ALL of this is lovely! Now I have to learn how to put these imagens on my CC3 =)

----------


## Bogie

Thanks,  Glad you like them and thanks for the rep!

It should be easy to put these in CC3 as they are all .png files but I've never used it so don't know how.

----------


## Bogie

Tonight's offering:

----------


## Bogie

Here is a large bar with only the mugs on it.

----------


## Mateus090985

> Here is a large bar with only the mugs on it.


I really have to learn how to put these beautys on my CC3 =). Congratulations for the work (again).

----------


## Bogie

That game of Checkers that the two old locals are playing in the corner.  Who would have known that one of them is a retired Archmage.

----------


## JoeyD473

Damn Archmages are every where. Is he playing with a really old Halfling?




> That game of Checkers that the two old locals are playing in the corner.  Who would have known that one of them is a retired Archmage.

----------


## Bogie

You know how hungry ( and grumpy ) those old archmages get, so don't forget the food at the tavern.



Glad you guys are enjoying these.

----------


## Brandon

Pretty cool images! Thanks

----------


## jfrazierjr

Cool stuff!   Don't forget to make a roof for us VTT users.

----------


## Bogie

Thanks, I'm almost done, unless you can think of anything specific you would like I can try to make.  Keep in mind I can't render anything from 2d or 3d models, I just cut, paste, assemble and (limited) Photo-edit things.

The project originally was about making all the items from inside a tavern so people could quickly make their own tavern anyway they want.
But since I will be making a tavern map to show a lot of what is in the download, I could make it with a roof for you VTT guys.

----------


## jfrazierjr

> Thanks, I'm almost done, unless you can think of anything specific you would like I can try to make.  Keep in mind I can't render anything from 2d or 3d models, I just cut, paste, assemble and (limited) Photo-edit things.
> 
> The project originally was about making all the items from inside a tavern so people could quickly make their own tavern anyway they want.
> But since I will be making a tavern map to show a lot of what is in the download, I could make it with a roof for you VTT guys.


Opps.. sorry.... I guess I should have READ the first post.    It's just that the title suggests that you had plans to make a full tavern with a specific layout and I was just indicating a desire for a roof since roofs are good... especially when they are "external" images that can be added/removed(or made not visible) in a VTT or via turning off a layer in GIMP/PS, or whatever..

----------


## Bogie

No problem jfrazierjr, I see how the title could be misleading.   I recently made a bunch of roofs, so I'll just design the tavern to fit under one of them.

----------


## Bogie

New Tables:

----------


## Bogie

Pretty much done with the furnishings for the tavern,  last chance to request anything specific you'd like to see.
Here is a sneak peek at the building I started tonight for it.

----------


## Bogie

FINALLY FINISHED EVERYTHING!

I posted it all on my DeviantArt Gallery because a lot of it is to big to post here.  There are 4 links below that all take you to the individual gallery downloads, but from any one you can go back to the gallery itself and see everything.

For those who want just the roof to drop over the map on a VTT  Click this link.  Unfortunately it is a very large png file:  http://bogie-dj.deviantart.com/gallery/#/d4qdhky

Here is the Exterior Map of RedThorn Tavern:  http://bogie-dj.deviantart.com/gallery/#/d4qdeg6

Here is the Interior Map of RedThorn Tavern:  http://bogie-dj.deviantart.com/gallery/#/d4qdf83

AND LAST but NOT LEAST, this 21 MB ZIP file contains hundreds of Furnishings for the tavern like the samples I have been posting here:  http://bogie-dj.deviantart.com/gallery/#/d4qdgtn

low res map:

----------


## Bogie

I thought that some people might want to start from scratch and populate the map the way they want it so here is an empty shell of the tavern ready and waiting.  Put whatever you want in it, make it your own.

----------

